# Ist die westliche Welt zu politisch korrekt?



## AMDFan2005 (12. September 2010)

Seit Anfang des 21. Jahrhunderts, spätestens aber seit 9/11 fällt mir dies vermehrt auf. 

Immer wieder hört man Aufforderungen zu mehr Toleranz und politischer Korrektheit. Der weniger zivilisierte Rest der Welt spring auf unseren Köpfen herum und pseudo-Intellektuelle in unseren Hemisphären rufen immer wieder zu mehr Toleranz unser seitens auf. 

So auch am gestrigen Tage, wo Verfassungstreue Amerikaner doch tatsächlich durch US Behörden an ihrer Freiheit gehindert wurden, ein lächerliches, gewöhnliches Buch zu verbrennen. Ein Buch, welches für die westliche Welt keinerlei besonderen Stellenwert aufweist. Den Koran. 

An jenem selbigen Tage wurde ich auch von einem Moderator verwarnt, wegen eines meiner Meinung nach absolut harmlosen und meine Meinung wiederspiegelnden Posts. Von jenem Moderator wurde dieser Post als intolerant und provokant aufgenommen. 
Nun respektiere ich natürlich das Recht eines Moderators oder Eigentümers einer Seite, nach eigenem Gusto zu handeln. Allerdings sollte man Anstandshalber nicht jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage legen und doch eine gewisse Meinungsfreiheit zulassen. Dass in einem Forum mehrere Meinungen und Extreme aufeinandertreffen, sollte verständlich sein, andernfalls würde man kein Forum leiten, sondern den örtlichen Stammtisch oder ein Forum ohne Politik Bereich.
Ich hoffe dies wird vom zuständigen Moderator nicht wieder falsch aufgegriffen. Hier geht es mir keinesfalls um einen gnadenlosen Angriff auf seine oder ihre Person, sondern einzig und alleine um offene und ehrliche Kritik. 


Seit ihr auch der Meinung, dass Toleranz und politische Korrektheit langsam zu weit gehen und uns unserer Freiheit nicht nur auf der Straße sondern weitestgehend auch im Internet (wie am oben genannten Beispiel)  nach und nach berauben?


----------



## Pokerclock (12. September 2010)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> So auch am gestrigen Tage, wo Verfassungstreue Amerikaner doch tatsächlich durch US Behörden an ihrer Freiheit gehindert wurden, ein lächerliches, gewöhnliches Buch zu verbrennen. Ein Buch, welches für die westliche Welt keinerlei besonderen Stellenwert aufweist. Den Koran.



Ohne auf den ganzen Rest einzugehen, den Hintergrund zu kennen und eine Antwort zu erwarten. 

Wo ist die Toleranz, wenn jemand ein für weite Teile der Menschheit heiliges Buch als "lächerlich" bezeichnet? Da kann man doch nur mit "Nein" antworten.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (12. September 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ohne auf den ganzen Rest einzugehen, den Hintergrund zu kennen und eine Antwort zu erwarten.
> 
> Wo ist die Toleranz, wenn jemand ein für weite Teile der Menschheit heiliges Buch als "lächerlich" bezeichnet? Da kann man doch nur mit "Nein" antworten.



Lächerlich war hierbei wie etwa "normal" oder "unbedeutend" gemeint. 

Abgesehen davon sehe ich keinen Grund für Toleranz. Gerade darum geht es mir ja. Warum soll man allem gegenüber tolerant sein, selbst wenn man eben nicht mit der Meinung anderer übereinstimmt? 

Hier besteht ein deutlicher Unterschied zwischen Toleranz und Freiheit. 
Ich belasse Menschen bei eben jenen Dingen, die ich selbst verachte, bringe dafür aber weder eine besondere Toleranz auf, noch lasse ich mir meinen Mund verbieten. 

Unbedingte Toleranz in Verbindung mit politischer Korrektheit ist meiner Meinung nach absolut charakterlos. 

Ich lasse Menschen ihre Meinungsfreiheit, sehe aber keinen Grund zu allem ja und ahmen zu sagen, bzw. anderen mit gegenteiliger Meinung ihren Mund zu verbieten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. September 2010)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Seit Anfang des 21. Jahrhunderts, spätestens aber seit 9/11 fällt mir dies vermehrt auf.
> 
> Immer wieder hört man Aufforderungen zu mehr Toleranz und politischer Korrektheit. Der weniger zivilisierte Rest der Welt spring auf unseren Köpfen herum und pseudo-Intellektuelle in unseren Hemisphären rufen immer wieder zu mehr Toleranz unser seitens auf.



keine Zustimmung.
Ich bemerke nur eine Zunahme der Aufforderungen zu weniger Intolleranz und die richten sich in aller Regel an alle - und sie haben ihren Anlass in einer eskallierenden Intolleranz.



> So auch am gestrigen Tage, wo Verfassungstreue Amerikaner doch tatsächlich durch US Behörden an ihrer Freiheit gehindert wurden, ein lächerliches, gewöhnliches Buch zu verbrennen. Ein Buch, welches für die westliche Welt keinerlei besonderen Stellenwert aufweist. Den Koran.



Afaik wurden sie von US Behörden aus Sicherheitsgründen darin gehindert, ein Feuer zu entfachen.
Zusätzlich wurden sie von US Diplomaten darum gebeten, keinen diplomatischen Skandal zu verursachen. In beidem sehe ich erstmal kein großes Problem. 
Ein viel größeres stellt imho die Intention dar - womit wir bei wesentlich mehr als nur Intolleranz wären. Denn die Täter waren keine Atheisten und sie stammen aus einem Staat, der sich mit unschöner Regelmäßigkeit auf Gott beruft. Es handelt sich also eindeutig um Leute, die den Begriff der Heiligkeit kennen und in höchstem Maße schätzen.
Wenn solche Leute etwas vernichten wollen, dass anderen Leuten heilig ist, dann sind sie nicht einfach Ignorant gegenüber Glauben im allgemeinen, sondern sie stellen ihren eigenen Glauben über den der anderen. Das ist nicht nur intollerant, das hat auch Bezüge zu Unterdrückung, Imperalismus und repräsentiert eine Aushebelung des Grundrechtes auf freie Glaubenswahl dar.
Das sich ein Staat, der dieses Grundrecht repräsentieren möchte, von derartigen Personen mit all seinen Mitteln distanziert, ist imho nur legitim.

Zum Rest:
Moderative Maßnahmen sind eine Angelegenheit zwischen Moderation und moderierter Person, kein Thema für die Öffentlichkeit.
Allgemein sollte klar sein, dass das Aufeinandertreffen von extremen eben genau solche Konfliktsituationen hervorruft, die Moderation erfordern - oder im RL wortwörtlich in Mord und Totschlag (bzw. Krieg) enden.


----------



## Pagz (12. September 2010)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> So auch am gestrigen Tage, wo Verfassungstreue Amerikaner doch tatsächlich durch US Behörden an ihrer Freiheit gehindert wurden, ein lächerliches, gewöhnliches Buch zu verbrennen. Ein Buch, welches für die westliche Welt keinerlei besonderen Stellenwert aufweist. Den Koran.


Also ich finde jetz nicht, dass der Staat sie da an irgentwas gehindert hat. Schließlich müssen sie dieses Buch nicht unbedingt verbrennen, oder sag mir einen Grund warum sie das unbedingt müssen? 
Und nur weil der Koran für dich unbedeutend ist, heißt das nicht, das das für alle anderen Menschen auch gilt. Das hat nicht mit Toleranz oder Nichttoleranz zu tun, das ist einfach nur provokant und ich sehe keinen Grund warum man das nicht verbieten sollte!


----------



## DerSitzRiese (12. September 2010)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> So auch am gestrigen Tage, wo Verfassungstreue Amerikaner doch tatsächlich durch US Behörden an ihrer Freiheit gehindert wurden, ein lächerliches, gewöhnliches Buch zu verbrennen. Ein Buch, welches für die westliche Welt keinerlei besonderen Stellenwert aufweist. Den Koran.



denk bitte noch mal drüber nach...

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terry_Jones_(Prediger)

[x] nein


----------



## Cinnayum (12. September 2010)

Obgleich ich der Überschrift des Threads zustimme und von der Glaubensgemeinschaft, die nach Willkür Recht spricht und Frauen unterdrückt nichts halte, finde ich deine Bewertung des Koran als "gewöhnliches" Buch sehr unpassend.

Es ist immer auch ein Symbol. Und alleine dadurch wollte der Pfarrer provozieren und die Gunst seiner Anhänger / Gläubigen gewinnen.

So manche "Beleidigung" entzieht sich unseres westlichen Verstandes, z.B. die Mohammedkarikaturen. Denn Witze / Karikaturen über Christen und Juden gibt es zuhauf.
Aber den hier gezeigten Zusammenhang sollte jeder verstehen.

Die ganze "Trickserei" wegen Feuergefahr ist ebenso nur aufgesetzt und wird als Deckmantel missbraucht, um die Handlung zu unterbinden.
Sollte er an seiner "freien Meinungsäußerung" gehindert werden. Nein.
Sollte er, rein aus seiner individuellen Sichtweise heraus, den Koran verbrennen, um auf sich aufmerksam zu machen. Auch nein.


----------



## TheRammbock (12. September 2010)

[x] Ja...


----------



## herethic (12. September 2010)

[x]Ich will hier Niemanden auf die Füße treten.


----------



## Sash (12. September 2010)

spätestens wenn hier die sharia ins gericht einzieht, merken die letzten es ist zu spät. und, es ist nur ein buch. wenn ich als moslem, wenn ich einer wäre, eine bibel verbrenn juckt das die meisten nicht, und auf jedenfall gibts dann keine toten. wenn ich aber den koran in rauch aufgehen lasse, gibts tote, anschläge, drohungen, krieg.. die typen haben sie doch nicht mehr alle. grade deshalb sollte man in jedem land auf diesen planeten eine koran verbrennung durchführen, um zu zeigen das die im mittelalter leben, das da kein gott ist der uns deshalb auf die finger haut, um damit am ende zu bewirken das die radikalen aufwachen und sehen es bringt nix.


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. September 2010)

[x] Ja...


----------



## Pagz (12. September 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> spätestens wenn hier die sharia ins gericht einzieht, merken die letzten es ist zu spät. und, es ist nur ein buch. wenn ich als moslem, wenn ich einer wäre, eine bibel verbrenn juckt das die meisten nicht, und auf jedenfall gibts dann keine toten. wenn ich aber den koran in rauch aufgehen lasse, gibts tote, anschläge, drohungen, krieg.. die typen haben sie doch nicht mehr alle. grade deshalb sollte man in jedem land auf diesen planeten eine koran verbrennung durchführen, um zu zeigen das die im mittelalter leben, das da kein gott ist der uns deshalb auf die finger haut, um damit am ende zu bewirken das die radikalen aufwachen und sehen es bringt nix.


ich hab eine Lösung für alle deine angesprochenen Probleme:
Man lässt den Koran einfach in Ruhe und lässt den Moslems ihre Religion ausleben!!!
Wieso muss man Bücher verbrennen?
Wo liegt das große Problem??????


----------



## Sash (12. September 2010)

naja zb darin das sich die scharia längst in england breit gemacht hat. oder das die radikalen andersgläubige töten.. anschläge verüben usw.. du weißt schon was gestern für ein tag war?


----------



## Pagz (12. September 2010)

Ja weiß ich
Aber was hat das alles damit zu tun, wenn mam den Koran verbrennt?
Erstens sind nicht alle die an den Koran glauben Terroristen!!!
Und zweitens werden die Anschläge durch Koranverbrennungen nicht aufhören!!!
Also welchen Sinn hat es den Koran zu verbrennen?


----------



## Sash (12. September 2010)

naja der unterschied ist der, die, die moslems sind und keine terroristen sind, geht das am arsch vorbei. die, die deshalb morden sind terroristen. und der sinn ist der, ihnen zu zeigen wie arm sie im kopf sind, das ihre anschläge nix bringen, wir beugen uns nicht und unsere frauen/töchter werden garantiert keine kopftücher tragen. denn das wird passieren, wenn unsere politiker noch weiter kuschen.


----------



## Pagz (12. September 2010)

Hast du gerade behauptet, dass jeder, der etwas gegen Koranverbrennungen ist ein Terrorist ist???????????
Also wenn ja dann würde ich mich erst seeeehr viel besser informieren!


----------



## Sash (12. September 2010)

nein, ich habe gesagt jeder der sich deshalb in die luft sprengt, mordet usw.. und informiert bin ich gut genug. und, ich hab nichts gegen moslems, ich war oft in ländern des mittl. osten usw.. dennoch gibts viele die leben noch im mittelalter.


----------



## Pagz (12. September 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> naja der unterschied ist der, die, die moslems sind und keine terroristen sind, geht das am arsch vorbei. .


und was heißt der Satz dann?


----------



## Sash (12. September 2010)

was verstehst du daran nicht? wenn du einen koran verbrennst, und ein moslem sieht das, der nix macht ist doch ok. aber wenn er dich deshalb abknallt, aufschlitzt oder so..


----------



## Pagz (12. September 2010)

Also ist es egal, wie sich der "gute" Moslem darüber ärgert? Solange er nix macht ist alles OK oder wie?
Weil das fände ich dann schon ein bisschen egoistisch


----------



## Sash (12. September 2010)

hm wieso? der kann doch ne bibel verbrennen, sich beschweren usw.. solange er keinen gürtel mit c4 trägt ist alles ok. und da ist der unterschied, diese spinner muß man aufklären.
gab da mal ein bericht von stern tv oder so, du kennst doch diese kartenspiele wo autos oder flugzeuge drauf sind? da stehen dann die daten bei wie speed, reichweite usw.. sowas haben da kinder mit terroristen. die sammeln karten mit fotos und namen der typen und anzahl der oper usw.. also wenn du dafür bist das man die hier auch kaufen kann... und das in england bereits die sharia bei scheidungen und familienangelegenheiten zum einsatz kommt ist nur der anfang. irgendwann heißt es um die ehre der islamischen männer nicht zu verletzen müßen unsere töchter kopftücher tragen, dürfen nicht mehr ins schwimmbad usw..


----------



## Pagz (12. September 2010)

1. Was ist an der Sharia so schlimm? Die können doch so leben wie sie wollen. In der Sharia steht nix von Terroranschlägen!



> hm wieso? der kann doch ne bibel verbrennen, sich beschweren usw.. solange er keinen gürtel mit c4 trägt ist alles ok.


UND WARUM KANN MAN NICHT EINFACH DEN KORAN IN RUHE LASSEN UND NICHT VERBRENNEN??? Oder denkst du wircklich, dass alle Terroranschläge aufhören und alle Terroristen vernunftig werden, wenn mal jeder einen Koran verbrennt?


----------



## Sash (12. September 2010)

nein, aber wenn sich alle länder der welt die dem islam nicht untergeordnet sind zusammen schliessen und das gemeinsam machen, sehen die wie alleine sie sind und sie dagegen nichts ausrichten können. 
und wegen der sharia, glaub du hast keine ahnung worum es dabei geht.


----------



## Pagz (12. September 2010)

> nein, aber wenn sich alle länder der welt die dem islam nicht untergeordnet sind zusammen schliessen und das gemeinsam machen, sehen die wie alleine sie sind und sie dagegen nichts ausrichten können.


Das haben wir doch schon lange gemacht, dafür brauchen wir keine Korans verbrennen.
Und die meisten Terroristen werden auch wissen, dass sie nichts gegen den Rest der Welt machen können, besonders ihre Anführer, die sehr oft gar nicht dumm sind und sogar im Ausland studiert haben! Die wissen schon was abgeht, die leben nicht in Höhlen!


> und wegen der sharia, glaub du hast keine ahnung worum es dabei geht.


Dann erklär es mir!


----------



## Sash (12. September 2010)

doch. die leben in höhlen, geistig. welcher normale gesunde mensch würde sich für einen glauben in die luft sprengen wollen? wären die intelligent hätten sie den anschlag am 11.9 nicht durchgeführt, dann hätten sie gewußt das die usa mit aller härte zurückschlagen wird. oder siehe irak, die usa haben einen großteil ihrer leute abgezogen aber dennoch gibts weiter anschläge. was macht das für einen sinn? und das wegen ihres glaubens. und da sollen wir bzw die amis am ground zero eine moschee akzeptieren? oder sharia als gesetz? schonmal die letzten tage nachrichten gelesen mit der frau die angeblich ihren toten ehemann betrogen haben soll? dank der sharia soll diese gesteinigt werden. wegen des drucks aus dem ausland wurde die hinrichtung erstmal auf eis gelegt.. ihr mann ist tot, sie wurde von einem anderen schwanger und sie, nicht ihr lover, soll deshalb sterben dank der sharia, aber du findest das ok...


----------



## theLamer (12. September 2010)

just my 2 cents:

Die meisten islamischen Länder haben halt die Aufklärung verpasst und sind jetzt ungefähr da, wo wir im Mittelalter waren. Nicht technologisch, sondern gesellschaftlich und strukturell. "Rechtsstaat" ist meistens ein Fremdwort und bestimmte Grundrechte der Genfer Konventionen werden einfach ignoriert, beispielsweise freie Ausübung von Religion oder sexuellen Praktiken.

Ich denke, dass man solche Entwicklungen nicht tolerieren sollte. Zwar haben wir eine andere Werte in unserer Gesellschaft, ich denke aber, es steht uns zu, eine Minimalmoral einzufordern. Bestimmte Grundrechte müssen einfach gewährt sein, das ist nichts "Westliches", sondern einfach etwas Menschliches. Das hat nichts mit Intoleranz / Aufdrängen von Werten zu tun.

Auch in Bezug auf die sich in Deutschland bildenden, muslimischen Parallelgesellschaften sollte man viel härter eingreifen. Es kann nicht sein, dass die Polizei sich in manche Viertel nicht mehr reintraut und es dort faktisch keinen Rechtsstaat mehr gibt, sondern eigenes Recht, das (Un-)Recht des körperlich Stärkeren. Hier darf man nichts tolerieren. Hört sich etwas nach Roland Koch an, wobei ich  eigentlich aber nicht generell als konservativ beschreibbar bin.

Ich fühle mich verpflichtet, mich dafür einzusetzen, dass jeder Mensch bestimmte garantierte Grundrechte hat, die überall gelten. Keiner soll sich vor Folter oder politischer Gefangennahme fürchten müssen oder aufgrund seiner Religion Angst haben zu sterben. Das erstmal als Prämisse. Gleichheit ist also erstrebenswert, sogar mehr als das, die GEZ würde wahrscheinlich sagen "weils einfach Pflicht ist..."

Und genau diese Gleichheit existiert auch auf einer anderen Ebene nicht, auf der der Akzeptanz. Bei uns wird täglich in Moscheen hassgepredigt, es interessiert keinen. In den meisten islamischen Ländern kann ich keine Kirche errichten. Die Bibel wird verbrannt, die Medien heißen es gut. Bei uns wird es einfach nur verachtet, den Koran zu verbrennen. Und als absurdestes überhaupt wird u.a. mit der deutschen Vergangenheit argumentiert, was völlig absurd ist. Das aber nur so am Rande. Natürlich ist unsere "Vergangenheit" aufs Schärfste zu verurteilen, aber man kann es nicht als Totschlagargument verwenden.

Ist es nun legitim, den Koran zu verbrennen? Ich würde es lassen, aus Gründen des Respekts. Aber hindern würde ich keinen dran. Allerdings verstehe ich nicht, wieso es so schlimm sein sollte. uns respektiert man in "Gottesstaaten" auch nicht und wir sind quasi nix wert. Die Tatsache, dass die Moslems sich dann so angegriffen fühlen, zeugt doch wieder nur von deren eingangs erwähnten Rückstand, vgl. auch Mohammed-Karikaturen. 

Und: _"(vorgeheuchelte) Toleranz_" als Begriff gefällt mir sehr gut, ich denke sowieso, dass sehr viel Heuchelei dabei ist. Aktuelles Beispiel ist ja schon das Buch unseres Thilo Sarrazins. Wenn schon innerhalb Deutschlands so wenig Akzeptanz vorhanden ist, dann brauch ich ja gar nichts mehr zu sagen. 

Wenn ich mit nem Messer von einem Geisteskranken bedroht werde, erkläre ich ihm ja auch nichts, sondern wehre mich. Dem kann man nix erklären. Analog ist es auf zwischenstaatl. Ebene mit den muslim. Staaten und der westlichen Welt. Daher sind sogenannte Präemptivschläge (wiki) meiner Meinung nach auch legitim, sobald es um extremistische/fundamentalistische Gruppierungen geht. Aber darum geht es hier ja nicht.

So, das war mal ein Wirrwar, oder?^^

Achja, edit: [X] JA


----------



## Sash (12. September 2010)

nö, ganz klar und gut formuliert sowie wie ich auch denke. nur soviel würd ich nie tippen..


----------



## theLamer (12. September 2010)

= Zustimmung?


----------



## Sash (12. September 2010)

hm? ja warum?


----------



## theLamer (12. September 2010)

Ach nur rein so aus Interesse...
Hab eigentlich auch gar nicht so viel Lust auf ne Diskussion hier 
Hatte eben nur etwas Langeweile und hab mal nen kleinen Teil von meinem Gesamtgedankenkonstrukt niedergeschrieben xD - nur meinen Senf eben ^^


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (12. September 2010)

[x] Nein...

vielmehr wird unsere Freiheit von unseren Politikern eingeschränkt die völlig grundlos die Angst vor dem teuflischen Islam und ständigen Terroranschlägen schüren.
Als ob Kameraüberwachung, Voratsdatenspeicherung und so ein Zeug irgendwelche verwirrten Extremisten davon abhalten würde stunk zu machen.


----------



## theLamer (12. September 2010)

Grundlos ist die Angst nicht. Und teuflisch ist der Islam auch nicht generell. Aber manche Auslegungen von ihm.

Die von dir angesprochenen innenpol. Themen sind ne Sache für sich. Allerdings stimme ich dir da zu. Das eine (Innenpolitik) hat mit dem anderen (vorgeheuchelte Toleranz) aber nur bedingt was zu tun.


----------



## Jan565 (12. September 2010)

[x] ja


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (12. September 2010)

> Aber manche Auslegungen von ihm.



Genauso wie es genug teuflische Auslegungen des Christentums (siehe diesen verrükten US-Pfarrer der den Koran verbrennen wollte) und des Judenums gibt. Fundamentalismus ist hier das Stichwort. Aber obwohl es auch in diesen Religionen solche Tendenzen gibt werden da nicht gleich alle über einen Kamm geschoren.

Wenn ich hier lese, dass es Leute gibt, die ein kollektives Koranverbrennen fordern wird mir ehrlich gesagt speiübel.
Es macht nämlich sehr wohl einen riesigen Unterschied ob man einen Koran oder eine Bibel verbrennt. Der Koran ist für Moslems heilig, und zwar jede einzelne Ausgabe. Die Bibel als Buch ist nicht heilig.



> Die meisten islamischen Länder haben halt die Aufklärung verpasst und sind jetzt ungefähr da, wo wir im Mittelalter waren.



Du scheinst wohl den Geschichtsunterricht verschlafen zu haben. Wir (Europa) haben unsere Renaissance den arabischen Überlieferungen altgriechischer Schriften zu verdanken. Während wir im Mittelalter munter Hexen verbrannt haben wurde in arabsichen Ländern bereits fundierte Naturwissenschaft betrieben. Unsere sehr viel schnellere Weiterentwicklung in der Neuzeit hat vor allem mit ungünstiger globaler Ressourcenverteilung und Wirtschaftsrestriktion zu tun.



> "Rechtsstaat" ist meistens ein Fremdwort und bestimmte Grundrechte der Genfer Konventionen werden einfach ignoriert, beispielsweise freie Ausübung von Religion oder sexuellen Praktiken.



Was aber nicht am Islam als Relgion liegt, sondern an feudalen und absolutistischen Regimes. Gemäßigte islamisch geprägte Länder wie Dubai, Kuweit, VAE (Vereinigte Arabische Emirate) sind über solche Verhältnisse schon lange hinaus.


----------



## Sash (12. September 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTheVwj64k8


----------



## theLamer (12. September 2010)

> Du scheinst wohl den Geschichtsunterricht verschlafen zu haben. Wir (Europa) haben unsere Renaissance den arabischen Überlieferungen altgriechischer Schriften zu verdanken. Während wir im Mittelalter munter Hexen verbrannt haben wurde in arabsichen Ländern bereits fundierte Naturwissenschaft betrieben. Unsere sehr viel schnellere Weiterentwicklung in der Neuzeit hat vor allem mit ungünstiger globaler Ressourcenverteilung und Wirtschaftsrestriktion zu tun.


Geschichte wayne, Politik ist das Fach.

Und wenn Frauen unterdrückt werden, gefoltert wird, die Todesstrafe angewandt wird, zensiert wird und man faktisch keine Grundrechte als Ausländer hat, sind die bestimmt weiter als wir... vielleicht sollten wir uns ein Vorbild daran nehmen? Willst du das sagen?


----------



## Pagz (12. September 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> Geschichte wayne, Politik ist das Fach.
> 
> Und wenn Frauen unterdrückt werden, gefoltert wird, die Todesstrafe angewandt wird, zensiert wird und man faktisch keine Grundrechte als Ausländer hat, sind die bestimmt weiter als wir... vielleicht sollten wir uns ein Vorbild daran nehmen? Willst du das sagen?


alles von dir aufgezählte gibt es auch in Staaten ohne Islam z.B Russland oder China


----------



## theLamer (12. September 2010)

Die sind auch zu verurteilen, sag ich ja gar nicht anders.


----------



## Pagz (12. September 2010)

Damit wollte ich eigentlich auch mehr sagen, dass es nicht am Islam liegt, das diese Länder in manchen Sachen ein bisschen hinterherhinken


----------



## theLamer (12. September 2010)

Aber trotzdem lehrt jener Dinge, die in dem staatlichen Rahmen (der nicht vorhanden ist), zu gefährlichen Entwicklungen führen können. Das wollte ich sagen.


----------



## Pagz (12. September 2010)

Dann müstte man alle Religiösen Bücher verbrennen und alle Priester töten, denn Religion ist immer nicht so ganz demokratisch, was ja auch klar ist, da die meisten Religionen tausende Jahre alt sind und da hat man halt noch nicht viel gewusst von Demokratie


----------



## theLamer (12. September 2010)

Aber wenn die Bibel unseren Grundsätzen widersprechende Dinge lehrt, werden sie nicht umgesetzt. Im Koran und Gottesstaaten schon.


----------



## Pagz (12. September 2010)

Ach und warum haben so viele Menschen in Afrika AIDS??


----------



## theLamer (12. September 2010)

Weil Promiskuität und keine Kondome das zur Folge haben.


----------



## Pagz (12. September 2010)

Ja und warum benutzen sie keine Kondome? Weil es ihnen die Katholische Kirche verbietet!


----------



## theLamer (12. September 2010)

Weil sie keine haben. Ökonomische Gründe. Die sind einfach nicht verfügbar und zu teuer.


----------



## Pagz (12. September 2010)

nein die werden überall gratis verteilt. Wenn du dichallerdings nicht informieren willst ich hab keine große Lust dir jetz Links zu schicken
Also: Erst informieren, dann schreiben


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (12. September 2010)

@sash: Ich hoffe du hast den Ratschlag befolgt, der zum Anfang des Videos gegeben wird, nämlich mal selbst du recherchieren, aber ich fürchte das hast du nicht getan.
Dazu mal exemplarisch eine Richtigstellung zur Taqiyya.
Im Video wird behauptet, die Taqiyya ist eine Methode zur Verbreitung des Islams indem man Nicht-Muslime täuscht.
Tatsächlich besagt die Taqiyya aber, dass man als Individuum rituelle Pflichten und seinen Glauben verleugnen darf um damit sein Leib und Leben zu schützen. (siehe dazu z.B. Wikipedia).
Wenn man das mal genauer betrachtet zeigt sich da ein interessanter Punkt:
Der Koran stellt das Leben des einzelnen über seinen Glauben.
Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, ist es im (zumindest katholischen) Christentum einem Christen verboten seinen Glauben zu leugnen.
Bei dieser Betrachtung frage ich mich doch welche Religion hier toleranter ist?!


----------



## Sash (12. September 2010)

stimmt so nicht ganz, die werden hin und wieder mal verteilt.. aber selten. und die leute da rammeln wie die kanickel. zudem sind sie ungebildet, die wissen nicht wie man sich schützt und was aids eigentlich ist.


----------



## Pagz (12. September 2010)

Also du willst nicht im Ernst behaupten, das Afrikaner mehr Sex haben als wir?


----------



## Sash (12. September 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> @sash: Ich hoffe du hast den Ratschlag befolgt, der zum Anfang des Videos gegeben wird, nämlich mal selbst du recherchieren, aber ich fürchte das hast du nicht getan.
> Dazu mal exemplarisch eine Richtigstellung zur Taqiyya.
> Im Video wird behauptet, die Taqiyya ist eine Methode zur Verbreitung des Islams indem man Nicht-Muslime täuscht.
> Tatsächlich besagt die Taqiyya aber, dass man als Individuum rituelle Pflichten und seinen Glauben verleugnen darf um damit sein Leib und Leben zu schützen. (siehe dazu z.B. Wikipedia).
> ...


 
die würden niemals ihren glauben leugnen.. und die radikalen nehmen sich immer genau das raus was sie grad brauchen, ob es nun aus dem kontext gerissen ist oder nicht.


----------



## theLamer (12. September 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> stimmt so nicht ganz, die werden hin und wieder mal verteilt.. aber selten. und die leute da rammeln wie die kanickel. zudem sind sie ungebildet, die wissen nicht wie man sich schützt und was aids eigentlich ist.


Risch, die werden ab und zu verteilt. Der Großteil kennt sie aber nicht.


----------



## Sash (12. September 2010)

Robin123 schrieb:


> Also du willst nicht im Ernst behaupten, das Afrikaner mehr Sex haben als wir?


 jupp, wir sitzen meist nur vorm tv oder so.. desto weniger man hat, desto mehr konzentriert man sich aufs wesentliche. rammeln.


----------



## theLamer (12. September 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> jupp, wir sitzen meist nur vorm tv oder so.. desto weniger man hat, desto mehr konzentriert man sich aufs wesentliche. rammeln.


 wie sich das anhört ^^


----------



## Pagz (12. September 2010)

Also schön, dann gibts halt doch ne Quelle:
Aids und die Kirche: Rom reimt sich auf Kondom - Sachbuch - Feuilleton - FAZ.NET

Benedikt XVI. und Afrika - Papst: Kondome verschlimmern Aids-Problem - Politik - sueddeutsche.de

"Beckmann": Ein Pfarrer und das Aids-Problem der Kirche - Nachrichten Fernsehen - WELT ONLINE

So und jetzt eure Quellen, das Kondome nicht verfügbar sind/nicht bekannt/selten verteilt werden!


----------



## Pagz (12. September 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> jupp, wir sitzen meist nur vorm tv oder so.. desto weniger man hat, desto mehr konzentriert man sich aufs wesentliche. rammeln.


Kann man jetzt schlecht wiederlegen aber das ist Schwachsinn
Edit: Sry für Doppelpost


----------



## Sash (12. September 2010)

ach. laut der kirche sollte man nur sex haben wenn man damit wirklich ein kind zeugen will und das timing auch passt. der unterschied ist, der vatikan labert ******* und keiner hört drauf, ein paar radikale islamisten labern ******* und es fliegen leute in die luft.


----------



## Pagz (12. September 2010)

Ja nur das die Katholische Kiche ganz ordentlich Missionarsarbeit in Afrika gemacht hat, also hören sehr wohl Leute auf sie!


----------



## Sash (12. September 2010)

ne, sonst würden die nicht ..........


----------



## Pagz (12. September 2010)

Äh hats nicht mehr für das Ende vom Satz gereicht?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (12. September 2010)

> die würden niemals ihren glauben leugnen



Was nichts daran ändert, was die Taqiyya wirklich ist. Und da wird in dem von dir verlinkten Video nunmal (vermutlich) bewusst falsch berichtet.



> und die radikalen nehmen sich immer genau das raus was sie grad brauchen, ob es nun aus dem kontext gerissen ist oder nicht.



Richtig, die Radikalen machen das so,völlig unabängig davon ob sie Moslems, Juden oder Christen sind. Damit sagst du ja selbst aus, dass nicht der Islam den terror verbreitet, sondern fundamentalistische Radikale.


----------



## Sash (12. September 2010)

ich hab ja auch nix gegen moslems. nur gegen die, die andersgläubige töten oder wegen ihrem kranken hirn andere in ihrem leben einschrenken. wie zb frauen. und der islam ist gefährlich wenn man ihn im gesetz verankert, wie die sharia.. wir haben den glauben vom gesetz getrennt, die nicht. wenns nach mir ginge würde ich sämtliche religionen und sekten verbieten, angefangen beim islam und auf dem 2. platz die katholische kirche. kann jeder glauben was er will, aber bücher zu drucken die von idioten falsch interpretiert werden könnten und gebäude dafür zu bauen sollte man verbieten. machen wir ein großes feuer und werfen die tora, bibel, koran und alle anderen schriften rein.. machen den vatikan dicht und schicken die opas da in ein altenheim..


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. September 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> wenn ich als moslem, wenn ich einer wäre, eine bibel verbrenn juckt das die meisten nicht, und auf jedenfall gibts dann keine toten.



Wenn du als Moslem das Schriftstück verbrennst, dass den Lehren des Propheten Jesu am nächsten kommt, dann solltest du mal über deine Glaubenseinstellung nachdenken - und vermutlich werden dich auch deine Glaubensgenossen darauf hinweisen.
Aber du hast recht: 
Da die Bibel als Werk von Menschen nicht heilig ist, dürfte die Empörung geringer ausfallen. Aber du kannst dich ja mal hinstellen und ein paar heilige Symbole des Christentums anstecken (Kreuze sind ein guter Ansatz, Kirchen oder Reliquien wären besser) und gucken, wie vollkommen desinteressiert selbst Reformierte reagieren, deren Gläubigkeit sich auf einen Kirchenbesuch alle zwei Monate beschränkt.




Sash schrieb:


> doch. die leben in höhlen, geistig. welcher normale gesunde mensch würde sich für einen glauben in die luft sprengen wollen?



Jemand, der einen echten Glauben hat. Das hat nur wenig mit Intelligenz oder geistiger Gesundheit, sondern viel mit Meinung und Einstellung zu tun - denn bis auf weiteres gibt es keine rationale Antwort auf die Frage nach dem Glauben (deswegen heißt der so). In dem Moment, in dem man fest an eine Religion mit irgendwas-nach-dem-Tod glaubt, kann der Glaube auch über dem eigenen Leben stehen.
Dann braucht es "nur" noch einen Hassprediger, der einem sehr abstruse Ideen einredet, was für Taten denn im Sinne des Glaubens wären... . Aber da zeigen eine ganze Reihe von Sektenführeren, dass das z.T. selbst bei gebildeten Leuten erschreckend einfach ist.



> wären die intelligent hätten sie den anschlag am 11.9 nicht durchgeführt, dann hätten sie gewußt das die usa mit aller härte zurückschlagen wird. oder siehe irak, die usa haben einen großteil ihrer leute abgezogen aber dennoch gibts weiter anschläge. was macht das für einen sinn? und das wegen ihres glaubens.



Den Sinn der Anschläge solltest du eher von der Warte derjenigen beurteilen, die sie in Auftrag geben. Und die sind z.T. von genug Hass erfüllt, um das Töten als alleinigen Sinn zu akzeptieren, ansonsten reicht ihnen aber alles, was die Macht ihrer Feinde auch nur ein bißchen schwächt.
Den Typen, die sich tatsächlich in die Luft jagen, redet man nur ein, dass sie damit eine große Tat für ihren Glauben erbringen - brainwashing, fertig.



> und da sollen wir bzw die amis am ground zero eine moschee akzeptieren?



Da sollte man vielleicht mal anmerken: Niemand will eine Moschee am Ground Zero bauen. Jemand möchte eine ein paar Blocks weiter bauen - und wieso sollte es in einem Land mit Religionsfreiheit nicht möglich sein, ein Gebäude zur Ausübung des eigenen Glaubens an einer Stelle zu bauen, die noch vor ein paar Wochen keine Sau interessiert hat? N halbes Jahr nach 9/11 war diese Gegend von so enormer symbolischer Bedeutung, dass man noch nichtmal den Staub von den Fassaden gewascht hatte, wärend Imobilienmakler versucht haben, das Zeug irgendwie loszuwerden. Aber sobald jemand ne Moschee in Manhattan bauen will, ist der Teufel los...



> oder sharia als gesetz?



Verlangt eine nenneswerte Anzahl, dass wir oder die US-Amerikaner dies tun?
Nein.
Sobald jemand auf diesem Wege die Grundrechte aushebeln will, ist das sicherlich genauso ein Problem, wie wenn es jemand auf Grundlage von Religionszugehörigkeit machen will.
(d.h. wenn es ein Staat mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit macht, dann ist es natürlich nur so lange ein Problem, wie wir ihn nicht über Petro$ finanzieren. Wenn sie die Steine von unserem Geld kaufen, gilt es die internationale Zusammenarbeit zu vertiefen)




theLamer schrieb:


> Die meisten islamischen Länder haben halt die Aufklärung verpasst und sind jetzt ungefähr da, wo wir im Mittelalter waren.



Mag daran liegen, dass die Aktivitäten der Reformatioren gegen die (später katholisch genannte) Kirche in der islamischen Welt (keine Kirche, kein Ablasshandel, keine Deutungshoheit, keine Messe in unverständlicher Sprache) auf wenig Anwendung stießen, denn irgendwie waren die damals schon lange in der Renaissance...



Robin123 schrieb:


> Dann müstte man alle Religiösen Bücher verbrennen und alle Priester töten, denn Religion ist immer nicht so ganz demokratisch, was ja auch klar ist, da die meisten Religionen tausende Jahre alt sind und da hat man halt noch nicht viel gewusst von Demokratie



Gleichberechtigung ist kein so fürchterlich neues Konzept, nur die größerflächige Anwendung hat lange auf sich warten lassen. Aber selbst sehr neue religiöse Strömungen haben jedesmal den hochgradig undemokratischen Grundgedanken eines höheren Wesens, dass die Gesetze vorgibt.




theLamer schrieb:


> Aber wenn die Bibel unseren Grundsätzen widersprechende Dinge lehrt, werden sie nicht umgesetzt. Im Koran und Gottesstaaten schon.



Die werden "im Koran" genauso umgesetzt, wie "in der Bibel": Theoretisch zu 100%, praktisch gar nicht - weil "im Buch" nunmal nicht praktisch ist. Da zählt "in der Gemeinschaft" und dass ist der Punkt: In einem Staat, der sich über die religion definiert, wiedersprechen sie nicht den Grundsätzen, sondern sie geben die Grundsätze vor und werden umgesetzt. Egal ob Saudi Arabien oder Vatikan. In einem Staat, der sich nicht über die Religion definiert, werden sie nicht umgesetzt - mehr oder minder. (mehr: z.B. Deutschland, wo es nur staatlich finanzierte religiöse Beeinflussung im Bildungssystem gibt, weniger z.B. in der Türkei, in der das Tragen von Kopftüchern an der Universität verboten ist)
Das Problem ist Fundamentalismus, nicht dessen Richtung.


----------



## Lartens (13. September 2010)

Grundsätzliche finde ich Dein Thema klasse, anderseits finde ich Dein Ansinnen das Thema zur Herleitung Deiner persönlichen Erfahrungen mit einem Moderator nicht passend, da der Thread weder verlinkt noch mehr inhaltliche Details bekannt sind und meines Erachstens nur nach öffenlticher Untertstützung gesucht wird. 

Das eigentliche Thema ist leider zu komplex, um es nur oberflächlich zu betqrahcten. Gibt es die westliche Welt? wenn ich mir unsere Differenzen mit Polen, Frankreich und zum Teil den USA anschaue liegen wir doch slebst miteiander über Kreuz. Wenn ich mir dann noch die kultuiren der westlichen Staaten anschaue, haben wir sicherlich viele Gemeinsamkeiten, aber doch mindestens genausoviele Gegensätze?


----------



## CPU-GPU (13. September 2010)

Definitiv Ja


----------



## DarkMo (13. September 2010)

interessante diskussion. lamer und sash kann ich teils nur zustimmen, der anderen seite allerdings auch. ich denke, man sollte sich hier nicht auf die seite der christen oder der moslems (oder im größeren kontext auf die seite irgendeiner religion) schlagen, sondern sich distanziert daneben stellen und dann versuchen zu betrachten und urteilen.

die christen ham genug mist in ihrer geschichte gemacht, das ihre weisse kutte sicher au ned mehr strahlend is  das gibt aber anderen nich das "recht" die selbe scheise nochma zu machen ^^ unrecht bleibt unrecht. der erste zeigt nur auf, wie mies das ganze wirklich is. alle anderen sollten daraus ihre lehren ziehen.

ich bin eh kein religions-fan. glauben von mir aus, aber bitte keine religion. da werden texte sonstwie ausgelegt und neuinterpretiert, das man selbst nem verdurstendem in der wüste nen sandkuchen andrehen kann. das zu diesem punkt mit der taqiyya oder so. is ja schön un gut was da WIRKLICH drin steht, ich will aber ned wissen, wieviele das in ner ganz anderen richtung deuten - das was sash wohl meinte. ihr habt in diesem punkt aus meiner richtung also beide recht. und religion führt durch soas viel zu leicht zu extremismus. obs nur die kreuzzüge, die inquisition oder der terror rotz is.

auch mus ich lamer (oder wers war) zustimmen (das is auch son punkt der mich immer zum brechen bringt), wenn er meint, das die kreuzintollerant sin, hier aber nen fass aufmachen. ich hätte als touri bei denen schiss, wenn meine freundin da wie hier ohne kopftuch rumflitzt. wenn man dort als christ au noch leben sollte... ich brauch glaub ich ned weiter zu reden. in ne kirche kann man dann sicher au ned watscheln. da is dann vor der eigenen tür plötzlich alle tolleranz vergessen, und sowas soll man auch noch nett behandeln? da streikt bei mir irgendwie was. goldene regel un so.

naja, soviel zu meiner bescheidenen meinung ^^


----------



## AMDFan2005 (13. September 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Du scheinst wohl den Geschichtsunterricht verschlafen zu haben. Wir (Europa) haben unsere Renaissance den arabischen Überlieferungen altgriechischer Schriften zu verdanken. Während wir im Mittelalter munter Hexen verbrannt haben wurde in arabsichen Ländern bereits fundierte Naturwissenschaft betrieben. Unsere sehr viel schnellere Weiterentwicklung in der Neuzeit hat vor allem mit ungünstiger globaler Ressourcenverteilung und Wirtschaftsrestriktion zu tun.



1. Araber /= Moslems 
Was man da gesehen hat waren einige wenige, wirklich intelligente Menschen. Die allerdings auch den Islam nicht so ernst genommen haben, wie manche der heutigen Anhänger. 
Im Prinzip muss man zwischen dem 13. (Erleuchtung) Jahrhundert und dem 7. Jahrhundert (Barbarismus) unterscheiden. Die heutige Form des Islam entspricht eher der des 7. Jahrhunderts, als "Konvertiere oder Stirb" noch das Hauptmotto waren. In jener Zeit wurden die Perser und Ägypter nahezu ohne Gegenwehr zwangskonvertiert (was der überlegenen Waffentechnologie der Araber zu schulden war. Diese setzten auch Kriegselefanten ein, wogegen vorallem Ägypten keinerlei Chancen sah). 

2.Viele der Dinge, die Muslime angeblich erfunden haben wollen (Dinge wie beispielsweise Algebra oder die modernen Künste) wurden von älteren Zivilisationen erfunden. Hauptsächlich von den Griechen, Römern, Kelten und Ägyptern (zu dieser Zeit noch den alten Göttern hörig). 
Die Arabische Welt war dem Westen also keineswegs voraus. Vielmehr haben wir uns zeitweise zurückentwickelt, vergleicht man die Antike mit dem Mittelalter.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (14. September 2010)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> 1. Araber /= Moslems
> Was man da gesehen hat waren einige wenige, wirklich intelligente Menschen. Die allerdings auch den Islam nicht so ernst genommen haben, wie manche der heutigen Anhänger.
> Im Prinzip muss man zwischen dem 13. (Erleuchtung) Jahrhundert und dem 7. Jahrhundert (Barbarismus) unterscheiden. Die heutige Form des Islam entspricht eher der des 7. Jahrhunderts, als "Konvertiere oder Stirb" noch das Hauptmotto waren. In jener Zeit wurden die Perser und Ägypter nahezu ohne Gegenwehr zwangskonvertiert (was der überlegenen Waffentechnologie der Araber zu schulden war. Diese setzten auch Kriegselefanten ein, wogegen vorallem Ägypten keinerlei Chancen sah).
> 
> ...


 
zu 1.) pauschalisierender Blödsinn:
Araber:
Araber ? Wikipedia
-> nicht jeder Araber ist Moslem, nicht jeder Moslem ist Islamist, nicht jeder Islamist ist Terrorist, nicht jeder Terrorist ist muslimisch .... t.b.c.

zu 2.)
Araber ? Wikipedia
-> kulturelle und gesellschaftliche Verbindungen sowie Entwicklungen lassen sich nicht unbedingt einem "Volksstamm" zuweisen. Diese standen alle in einem entwicklungstechnischen Wechselspiel.

Witzig, dass du hier die nubischen Ägypter in einem Zusammenhang mit den europäischen Kelten, Römern und Griechen nennst, aber bedeutend ältere Zivilisationen wie die Sumerer, der daraus entstandenen Babylonier und Assyrer und ihrer im Wechseleinfluss stehenden nomadisierenden südlichen und süd-östlichen Nachbarn komplett außen vor lässt, deren Entwicklung denen der Ägypter zu Zeiten der alten Dynastien zumindest ebenbürtig, und bereits zuvor (z.B. im Bezug auf Mathematik und Schrift) geringfügig überlegen waren ...

Sumer ? Wikipedia
Babylonier ? Wikipedia
Assyrer ? Wikipedia

Abgesehen davon, ist political correctness eine zeitgeistige Floskel ohne realen Bezug zu irgendwelchen Normen, da sich sowohl die politische Lage, als auch die in der Beziehung verstandene Korrektheit von Begrifflichkeiten alle ... lang ändern kann.
Im MA war es tres chic diesen und jenen Blödsinn zu labern und unter Todesstrafe verboten bestimmte andere Dinge von sich zu geben. Das war schon vorher so und setzte sich nahtlos über sämtliche geschichtlichen Empochen fort.
Ich sehe nicht, wie sich dieser Thread da ändernd auswirken könnte.


----------



## eVAC (14. September 2010)

Ês geht bei beispielsweise der Verbrennung des Korans nicht um Freiheit, sondern darum anderen Glaubengruppen zu zeigen, wie sehr man sie verachtet - aus nichtigen Gründen.
Es mag sein, dass die fundamentalistischen Gruppen von 9/11 oder in Afghanistzan und Irak dem ISLAM angehören, aber man darf solche nich mit anderen freidliich Gläubuigen über einen Kamm scheren. Man tritt damit beiden parteien (friedlich oder feindlich) auf die Füße.
Politische Korrektheit ( "geheuchtelt") empfinde ich eher bei Innuit statt Eskimo zu sagen...


----------



## Lartens (14. September 2010)

ich glaube der Thread ufert zu einen kontroversen Islam aus. 
Evtl könnte man auf das eigentliche Thema zurückkommen...


----------



## AMDFan2005 (14. September 2010)

eVAC schrieb:


> Ês geht bei beispielsweise der Verbrennung des Korans nicht um Freiheit, sondern darum anderen Glaubengruppen zu zeigen, wie sehr man sie verachtet - aus nichtigen Gründen.
> Es mag sein, dass die fundamentalistischen Gruppen von 9/11 oder in Afghanistzan und Irak dem ISLAM angehören, aber man darf solche nich mit anderen freidliich Gläubuigen über einen Kamm scheren. Man tritt damit beiden parteien (friedlich oder feindlich) auf die Füße.
> Politische Korrektheit ( "geheuchtelt") empfinde ich eher bei Innuit statt Eskimo zu sagen...



Das ist ganz und garnicht das Ziel der Verbrennung des Korans. Es geht darum Fanatiker in ihre Schranken zu weisen und ihnen zu zeigen, dass wir das Recht haben zu tun was wir wollen, solange es innerhalb der Grenzen der Verfassung bleibt.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (14. September 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> zu 1.) *pauschalisierender Blödsinn:
> Araber:
> Araber ? Wikipedia
> -> nicht jeder Araber ist Moslem, nicht jeder Moslem ist Islamist, nicht jeder Islamist ist Terrorist, nicht jeder Terrorist ist muslimisch .... t.b.c.
> ...



Was zur Hölle habe ich denn auch anderes geschrieben? 

Araber /= (nicht gleich) Moslem. 

Was ich damit sagen wollte, ist dass Kulturen die meisten Entwicklungen verzeichnen, nicht Religionen und Kulte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. September 2010)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Das ist ganz und garnicht das Ziel der Verbrennung des Korans. Es geht darum Fanatiker in ihre Schranken zu weisen und ihnen zu zeigen, dass wir das Recht haben zu tun was wir wollen, solange es innerhalb der Grenzen der Verfassung bleibt.



Und wie bitte verweist ein brennendes Buch in Nordamerika einen Extremisten in Pakistan "in seine Schranken"?
Und was für einen Einfluss hat es auf ihn, wenn man ihm zeigt, welche Rechte wir haben? Die einzige Einstellung, die islamistische Terroristen zu unseren Rechten haben, ist, dass diese abgeschafft gehören. Daran ändert man auch mit Koranverbrennungen nichts.
Woran man etwas ändert, dass die Einstellung von nicht-Islamisten. Denen wird nämlich mit dem Vorschlagshammer eingebleut, dass ""wir"" ihre Feinde sein wollen, dass ""wir"" keinerlei Rücksicht auf sie nehmen, sondern uns als etwas besseres, über ihnen stehendes sehen und dass unsere Vorstellung von "Freiheit" ethisch-moralisch zu verabscheuen ist. Lass jetzt noch letztere auf erstere Treffen und schon hast du statt einem Islamisten und 9 Muslimen 10 Islamisten. Fortschritt? In keinster Weise.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (15. September 2010)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Was zur Hölle habe ich denn auch anderes geschrieben?
> .....



... haste geschrieben.
Und zwar, wie schon geschrieben, pauschalisierenden. Ganz einfach, weil du zwar die Einleitung korrekt bringst, dann aber genau entgegengesetzt argumentierst.

Zudem sind Kulturen durchaus durch die jeweiligen Religionen geprägt und unterliegen eben beide einem sich gegenseitig beeinflussenden Wandel. Man kann das eine nicht ohne das andere betrachten.

Außerdem sind die Auswahlkriterien für die Antworten totaler Humbug.
Es fehlt:
[x] Nein, hat keinen Einfluss.
und:
[x] Welche westliche Welt?


----------



## Icejester (15. September 2010)

Wieso willst Du "[x] Welche westliche Welt?" auf eine Frage antworten, in der von westlicher oder sonstiger Welt an keiner Stelle die Rede ist?


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (15. September 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> Wieso willst Du "[x] Welche westliche Welt?" auf eine Frage antworten, in der von westlicher oder sonstiger Welt an keiner Stelle die Rede ist?



Um es in Bezug zu dem Threadtitel zu setzen.
Ich hätte auch fragen können, wie überhaupt Heuchelei oder derzeit politisch korrektes Sprache die Freiheit einzuschränken in der Lage sein sollen.
Die Meinungsfreiheit?
Also frei nach dem Motto, dass man jetzt nicht mehr sagen darf, dass ... (was der Herr S. so sinnfrei zusammenfabuliert) 

Eine andere Freiheit dürfte ja nicht betroffen sein, oder?

Und da ist das eben so eine Sache, dass unser Grundgesetz bestimmte Einschränkungen erlaubt. Wenn man damit nicht klar kommt, "kann man ja auswandern" ...


----------



## Icejester (16. September 2010)

Ich glaube nicht, daß in diesem Zusammenhang explizit Meinungsfreiheit gemeint war. Aber das kann letztlich nur der Threadersteller beantworten. Ich verstehe die Frage jedenfalls wesentlich allgemeiner.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (16. September 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, daß in diesem Zusammenhang explizit Meinungsfreiheit gemeint war. ....... Ich verstehe die Frage jedenfalls wesentlich allgemeiner.


Dann macht es ja aber noch weniger Sinn. Zumindest kann ich keine Einschränkung *irgendeiner* Freiheit an irgendwelchen selbst auferlegten Sprachregeln erkennen.
Die grundgesetzlichen TBM mal ausgenommen, aber dabei handelt es sich ja, wie gesagt, nicht um Selbstbeschränkung aus Heuchelei oder pc heraus, sondern um klar definierte Regeln des täglichen Zusammenlebens in unserer freiheitl. demokr. Gesellschaft.


----------



## Bonkic (16. September 2010)

AMDFan2005 schrieb:


> Das ist ganz und garnicht das Ziel der Verbrennung des Korans. Es geht darum Fanatiker in ihre Schranken zu weisen und ihnen zu zeigen, dass wir das Recht haben zu tun was wir wollen, solange es innerhalb der Grenzen der Verfassung bleibt.




also bitte:
einziges "ziel" der geplanten koranverbrennung war es werbung für eine lächerlich kleine kirchengemeinde in den usa zu machen.

genauso wie die albernen, faktisch falschen provokationen in sarrazins buch einzig dazu dienen sollten, das buch zu verkaufen.

in beiden fällen ist der plan aufgegangen - auch und vor allem "dank" der medien, die diese totalen belanglosigkeiten wieder und wiederkäuen mussten.


----------



## Lartens (16. September 2010)

Bonkic schrieb:


> also bitte:
> einziges "ziel" der geplanten koranverbrennung war es werbung für eine lächerlich kleine kirchengemeinde in den usa zu machen.
> 
> genauso wie die albernen, faktisch falschen provokationen in sarrazins buch einzig dazu dienen sollten, das buch zu verkaufen.
> ...



Manchmal ist Globalisierung der Nachrichten/Miedien nicht unbedingt wünschenswert.

Aber DU hast recht ohne Medien, gäbe es diese Aufregung nicht


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (22. September 2010)

Um das Eingangspost auch mal aus linker Sichtweise zu betrachten, möchte ich hier jemanden zu Wort kommen lassen, der wirklich immer wieder Punktlandungen schafft:

ad sinistram: Eine linke Tour



			
				Roberto J. De Lapuente (Auszug) schrieb:
			
		

> ..............
> Der linke Zeitgeist, so sind sich nicht wenige Publizisten und Meinungsmacher sicher, habe die Bundesrepublik fest im Griff.
> 
> Dieser stählerne Griff ist vielen Meinungsmachern schier unerträglich. Komisch ist nur, dass die Kritiker der linken Umklammerung gar keine Minderheit sind: so gut wie jede deutsche Tageszeitung ereifert sich in ihrer Kommentarspalte über den Zeitgeist, füttert mindestens einen von diesen Kritikern mit durch. Die sozialdemokratisierte CDU ist quasi zum Standardrepertoire ideenloser Schreiberlinge geworden; ebenfalls das Zürnen gegen einen Slang, den man mit _political correct_ zertifiziert.
> ...


 
Besser kann man die Theorie der *angeblich* so grassierenden political-correctness-"Unsitte" gar nicht widerlegen. Schon gar nicht die Anwürfe, aus welcher Richtung denn deren Wesen entstamme.


Und noch immer ist es nicht möglich objektiv abzustimmen, da jede Antwort die Grundlage impliziert, dass Toleranz und Sprache (ob nun geheuchelt oder nicht) die Freiheit einzuschränken in der Lage wäre.


----------

